# For Eminem Fans



## thedoc08 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guess it came out earlier today, prolly gonna have this Youtube link taken down in the near future, but song is called: Difficult. It's about Proof, pretty legit jam.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QdVk4OeMkM



He came out with a few after Recovery that were all pretty legit:

Echo (ft Royce Da 5'9" and Liz Rodriguez)
Living Proof (ft Royce Da 5'9")
I Need a Doctor (ft Dr. Dre.)
All She Wrote (ft T.I.)

Just for anyone that thought he fell off after Recovery


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 30, 2010)

lol, i agreed with him when he said most of his shit has sucked since encore and after. i enjoyed his first 2 or 3 cd alot..ill have to give this one a try


----------



## alberts (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks.. should dig this

i personally likes relapse and recovery more than encore


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

all those cd's suck.

listen to his first album, Infinite


everything after it sounded like his asshole


----------



## jrobz911 (Jan 11, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> all those cd's suck.
> 
> listen to his first album, Infinite
> 
> ...


Brah, u obviously havnt heard the Slim shady / marshall mathers lp....


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

those r pretty good.

but he honestly created a fake identity to rap on those cds even tho the delivery was on key and the songs were dope. he wasnt really rapping about his life he exaggerated for record sales so in my book its bunk.


----------



## jrobz911 (Jan 11, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> those r pretty good.
> 
> but he honestly created a fake identity to rap on those cds even tho the delivery was on key and the songs were dope. he wasnt really rapping about his life he exaggerated for record sales so in my book its bunk.


you might be right but to say its bunk is going a bit too far....

now a days u got rappers like lil wayne ( heroine junky ) or rappers like yung berg.........now thats bunk!!!!


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

jrobz911 said:


> you might be right but to say its bunk is going a bit too far....
> 
> now a days u got rappers like lil wayne ( heroine junky ) or rappers like yung berg.........now thats bunk!!!!


lol those rappers are non existant my mind, you cant even call them rappers.

they are actors, puppets if you will singing and rapping about irrelevant shit in order to keep us all cloudy while they make millions of catchy punch lines that are most likely ghost written anyways.

whats the deal with PEOPLE now a days.
nobody said you HAVE TO listen to the radio you obviously have internet, research some better shit.


----------



## jrobz911 (Jan 11, 2011)

TBH idk wat the deal is but TV and Radio has been in pop culture for a lot longer than internet

sooner or later these rappers r gona fall of the face of the planet and people will open ther minds


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

nope, they will fall off and another puppet is gonna come fill its place.


its common


----------



## alberts (Jan 14, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> those r pretty good.
> 
> but he honestly created a fake identity to rap on those cds even tho the delivery was on key and the songs were dope. he wasnt really rapping about his life he exaggerated for record sales so in my book its bunk.


 He was always one that he had to invent subject matter to gain attention. I agree with you fully that he sounds dope when he is just being himself, like the last verse in stan and others. I personally dig his Slim Shady persona, it works for me. I definitely can see how some one would dis like him.


----------



## thedoc08 (Jan 14, 2011)

[youtube]NNZJDeV9JHk[/youtube]
[youtube]jtV65D27nlE[/youtube]
[youtube]HXJZf69WCNs[/youtube]
[youtube]Bu_tc8tTev8[/youtube]
I'ma go out on a limb here and say the new Eminem (Recovery and later) > the original Eminem (The Eminem Show and prior) > Eminem on drugs (Encore, Relapse, and Refill). You can disagree and say he was more raw, or whatever your flimsy argument will be be, back in the day, but the objective fact is back in the late 90s and early 2000s his wordplay was nothing like it is today.


----------



## alberts (Jan 14, 2011)

so are you saying his word play is good or bad today?


----------



## thedoc08 (Jan 14, 2011)

It's sick these days. Prolly one of the best examples I can think of in my current state is from Won't Back Down: "I Gave Bruce Wayne a Valium and said 'settle your fuckin ass down I'm ready for combat man' get it? Calm Batman." There's a bunch of sick examples like this from Recovery and later that no other rappers including the old Eminem could compare to.


----------



## metalp (Jan 14, 2011)

Recovery pretty much got forgotten by the vast majority of the population. Some good tracks on there besides no love and not afraid if you look for em.


----------



## alberts (Jan 16, 2011)

thedoc08 said:


> It's sick these days. Prolly one of the best examples I can think of in my current state is from Won't Back Down: "I Gave Bruce Wayne a Valium and said 'settle your fuckin ass down I'm ready for combat man' get it? Calm Batman." There's a bunch of sick examples like this from Recovery and later that no other rappers including the old Eminem could compare to.


 I feel today Em has to stretch for his lines more. That line is pretty decent though. Dude knows how to write, bottom line, I think his lines/ word play was better back then and more entertaining





> I'm from the shitty slums that look like the city dumps
> Give you a kidney punch, and mug you to get me lunch





> Spectacular, battle rap manufacturer
> Stole your mom's Acura, wrecked it, then sold it back to her





> I take seven [kids] from [Columbine], stand 'em all in line
> Add an AK-47, a revolver, a nine
> a Mack-11 and it oughta solve the problem of mine
> and that's a whole school of bullies shot up all at one time





> I get imaginative with a mouth full of adjectives,
> a brain full of adverbs, and a box full of laxatives
> (Shittin on rappers)


----------



## thedoc08 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just feel like prior to The Eminem Show his rhymes were a lot simpler and didn't take much thought to put together. Don't get me wrong, he had a bunch of sick lines on MM and SS albums, but I feel like following those two albums he was a lot more consistent with it. Regardless, I'm just glad he's back and not putting out whack shit or going overboard with that accent.


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 7, 2011)

He's growing up.I'm glad.............his shit now.......is the shit.It's amazing what maturity can do to ones life.

Drop the world....you like?


----------



## breetgraham (May 12, 2011)

This is the important thing about it.They are actors, puppets if you will singing and rapping about irrelevant shit in order to keep us all cloudy while they make millions of catchy punch lines that are most likely ghost written anyways.


----------



## markparrow (May 18, 2011)

These are the best songs.
1. Echo.
2. Living Proof.
3. I need a doctor.


----------



## grizzy (May 18, 2011)

Everyone forgets about The Re-Up, sound tracks and Albums he's featured on....

A lot of the classics have been on other albums

No Apologizes? - from the re-up

[video=youtube;ImlcPnzLAuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImlcPnzLAuc[/video]

Rabbit Run, Lose Yourself? - from 8 Mile Soundtrack

[video=youtube;hO2wA0Te0wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO2wA0Te0wM[/video]

[video=youtube;u20WlKWk5pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u20WlKWk5pc[/video]

And the random ones

Drama setter - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw5lCFRD4ds

Go to Sleep -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2i-_VyHrII

Don't Approach Me - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV42a1nrGxk

This just says it all - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brYY3Dri7xw


----------



## grizzy (May 18, 2011)

And his newest track is alright - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMFwn1G_NZU


----------



## erichoper (Jun 8, 2011)

*These are the best songs.
1. Echo.
2. Living Proof.
3. I need a doctor. *


----------



## jesco51 (Jun 9, 2011)

" I deserve respect but I work a sweat for this worthless check, About to burst this tech at someone to reverse this debt" one of my favorite lines by him.


----------



## jesco51 (Jun 9, 2011)

erichoper said:


> *These are the best songs.
> 1. Echo.
> 2. Living Proof.
> 3. I need a doctor. *


Dude, those are garbage compared to his earlier songs! From the slim shady lp to the eminem show is like...idk nuts..and you pick those?! You cant even make a list that small of his best songs. It's not possible.


----------



## bicycleday (Jun 19, 2011)

Living Proof is my fav song on this EP 

[video=youtube;l6nfwmC_Jys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6nfwmC_Jys[/video]


----------



## shark pills (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EFU8ClDQwQ&feature=related


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 22, 2011)

em at his best[video=youtube;-TX6o7R8LSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TX6o7R8LSg[/video]


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 23, 2011)

jetsfool623 said:


> em at his best[video=youtube;-TX6o7R8LSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TX6o7R8LSg[/video]


yESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## bicycleday (Jun 23, 2011)

Just ignore and/or laugh at westwood

[video=youtube;KwyOfqbP8JU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyOfqbP8JU[/video]

[video=youtube;tZ-q_Yb9t-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ-q_Yb9t-s[/video]


----------



## chrisjardon (Jun 23, 2011)

These are my favourite songs of Eminem.
1. Living Proof
2. I Need a Doctor
3. Against the grain.


----------



## bicycleday (Jul 4, 2011)

Bad Meets Evil - The Reunion

And that cunt
thought I'd snapped back into accents
Cus she kept asking me to quit calling her cunt
I said I Cunt!

classic as lol or im just really baked...


----------



## rickyfleming (Jul 6, 2011)

These are my favourite of Eminem.
1. Living Proof (ft Royce Da 5'9")
2. I Need a Doctor (ft Dr. Dre.)
3. All She Wrote (ft T.I.).


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;ullE__w9ris]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ullE__w9ris[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;I8WWaZMboAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8WWaZMboAo[/video]


----------



## dranespaul (Jul 17, 2011)

These are my favourite eminem songs.
1. Living Proof
2. I Need a Doctor
3. All She Wrote.


----------



## sync0s (Jul 17, 2011)

Eminem is a fucking sell out.


----------



## turkeyburger (Jul 20, 2011)

eminem is a fucking beast, top 3 song

1. bad meet evil (from slim shady LP)
2. sing for the moment
3. guilty conscience 

and just to throw some bad ass eminem songs out there. G.O.A.T. and ballin do me.


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my favorite song by Eminem

[video=youtube;78g5AAWtRQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78g5AAWtRQw[/video]


----------

